# Need to build a Laugh-In like wall, as a set



## Starbird (Jan 24, 2010)

OK Here goes. I am new to the site (and chats in general) but need some tech help with a sticky set design it's a fairly long read:
We need to create a mural as a major scenic element – it will be revealed as the play progresses. (The end units might be periactoi, but) the center US wants to be a wall of panels – each panel 4’ w. x 12’ h (maybe 12 or 16’w. x 12’ h. in all)., made up of 3 smaller 4’x 4’ panels stacked on top of one another(vertical). These 4x4 want to rotate on a central axis, each independently (to reveal the mural parts), and some will return to it’s original position. Sort of like Laugh-In but not doors. Panels will need a stop of some kind, and this is one _piece of hardware_ I need, swivel or bushing with a stop or pause.
One rotating idea is for a central aluminum pipe with a _sleeve_ over it, integral to each panel.(I’m thinking of the panels as being maybe a sandwich of 1” Styrofoam sandwiched in ¼” Gatorfoam, pipe running down the middle.) The central pipe will need vertical stops, maybe this_ bushing_, to keep the panels in position. We use a lot of Speedrail fittings and alum pipes for touring screens and sets, but I don’t know if they would hold the pipes/panels square enough. 
The kicker is that this needs to tour (but not run-outs). Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ajb (Jan 24, 2010)

For the "bushing" you mean just something to keep the panels from sliding down the pipe? Why not a Speedrail #78 "Short Collar"? The Sleeve built into the panel can rest directly on top of the collar, or you can put a thrust bearing on the top of each collar if you need smoother turning.

For the "stop or pause"--I think you mean a detent so that the panel stops in only the two positions (front and back revealed)? For that I think your best bet is a ball-end catch that bears against the vertical supporting pipe. Drill a hole in the pipe for the ball catch to snap into at each detent point.


----------



## last125eagle (Jan 24, 2010)

this is an interesting nut to crack. It can be done with many sorts of materials. 

The questions I have are.

That sort of site lines are involved for supporting structure? It is a floating style of does in involve some sort of border? How does it fit with other set pieces around it? 

What sort of gap is allowed between the tiles?

How far from the top of the 12 feet or 16 feet is stucture to tie into and what sort of site lines are involved in reaching it.

How rigid must the laugh in style rotating panel be? 

What sort of action is involved with the set piece? Just open and cloing or is something going to pop out of it?

Most importantly whats the budget and skill level of those building it?


----------



## Starbird (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks to abj and eagle. Just parsing it gets me thinking creatively

A couple of answers: someone will be popping thru some of the panels to comment.

They need to be as tight as within reason - the whole at the end wants to be a mural, (I had spoken to the designer about a look like Hollywood Squares, with a frame in between - didn't like it) so I think the speedrail collar is too bulky

We may want one panel near the bottom to be 8' high and act as a door (revolving) so actors can appear 

Being designed for procenium, but our home theatre is raked. I think we can work with visible structure as the scene is mostly setin the artist's studio. On the ends will be periacti that move down to create other scenic areas, one of their sides being reserved for the mural section at the end.

As far as builders - we're not engineers, no machining, basic tools
Thanks for the input!


----------



## last125eagle (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah the panels need to be thick enough to hide he collar within the panel to hold the panel up and give it a bearing surface to spin on.

They need to be stiff enough o it ill not look cheesy when someone comes through them.

They need to fit tight enough on the axis so that they will not wobble. 

The raked floor adds another level of annoyance with site lines and leveling. 

Also with a rake the bottom of the thing will need to clear the rake on the BACK side. In turn it will have a large gap that looks even larger when the door is open. This can be a good thing allowing for a hefty threshold for a nice floor attachment.


----------



## Starbird (Jan 26, 2010)

The rake I spoke of is actually the seats in the house have a pretty steep one. So sightlines over the top might be a problem. A raked stage would be a pain.
Any ideas on a smaller collar to hold the panels. Maybe with the ball and catch built in or is that on top?


----------



## last125eagle (Jan 26, 2010)

well this is turning into quite the pickle. A free standing 12 or 16 foot structure that has to have revolving panels and not look silly. Something that actors not only have to use but enter through. Some thing that has to positively latch on rotation. 

Ok so you will need four ball latches per panel. One to work and one for back up on each end.

I think these are close to what you need for this aspect.

all-End Spring-Loaded Bullet Catches
McMaster-Carr

Now for the structure. you will need more than just a floor attachment. Even a piece of 3/4 schedule 40 steel pipe will have trouble not wobbling. It is a trade off, the larger the pipe the larger the panels, etc etc and the more weight on the mounts. 

The simplest what I can think of doing this is to use thin wall tubes. You need to have a two sizes, one that fits of the other pretty tightly. This was you can have a bearing surface down the length of the panel on the inside. It makes it a little easier to build IMO. The once in the center will have to be of heavier wall for strength.

Above and below this piece you have will have a washer stack be your bearing, one or two should do for this low speed low use. You can sink the washers into the panel for a tighter fit. Though the tighter the fit the more prone to scraping and jamming.

Also I never asked how far from the audience front row this will be. The further from the audience the larger the gap can be without the audience noticing.

Finally, footer a mod on this site agrees, that you really can't have a structure that tall being un-braced without bad things happening. I know the site lines from the audience make is a touch of a pickle. 

We can bend the rules of theater, the ways or art, wood, steel, aluminum, but not the ways of physics and the universe.  At least not yet anyway.


----------



## Starbird (Jan 26, 2010)

*Laugh-IN wall prototype*

OK I finally have a photo from the designer, maybe give you a better idea.
It will def. need a super structure/outrigger system to keep stable & vertical. I might use speedrail T - fittings with a horiz. pipe, then rear pipes going upstage to weighted outriggers. 
Designer is talking about only 10' high now (4 - 30" h. panels vertically?)
Anyway, here's the model he built with 4 periacti. Hope it attaches


----------



## last125eagle (Jan 26, 2010)

he he he the figure it horribly out of scale for 10 foot walls. That or the figure is meant to be 5 foot even.

Nah this is about what I had envisioned in my mind's eye. 

The wall is no trivial task even for the most skilled builder. Everything must be very tight and stationary or the revolving effect will look horrid. 

Set needs to be a in a scale model of the theater with masking to finish off what you need to know so you know what you have to play with. 

Its a kin to having a 10 foot raised platform and the designer not allowing for railings.


----------



## Starbird (Jan 28, 2010)

you're looking at the 12' tall model, ergo the midget.
I agree with you about the wobblies and i will push for an actual frame for the panels to set in (more like Hollywood squares). Then we could have stops mounted, etc. 
I just spoke to him and we're thinking use just 3 rotating panels, door in the middle of one + 4 periactoi. simplify....


----------

